# Modem usage in Server 2003 R2



## DreadStorm (Sep 14, 2006)

Attempting my first server build, I got everything up and running. Except one thing.

Dial-up and Fax serving.

Two modems are in the machine. After setting up the Remote Access/VPN Server role, it appears to be using both modems. I would like to restrict Dial-Up server to one, and Fax services to the other.

Seems simple and straight-forward, but I don't know where to look for this kind of thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DreadStorm (Sep 14, 2006)

Yay? Nay? Ooga booga?


----------

